

Can we get some support for SSH in Windows? - erniebryant
https://windows.uservoice.com/forums/265757-windows-feature-suggestions/suggestions/6506603-scp-ssh-sftp-support

======
brohee
I fail to understand how Microsoft working on OpenSSL is any hint of SSH
support coming...

------
2close4comfort
looks like wishful thinking that Microsoft will save all of us from PuTTY

